

Maven gets partially absorbed by modern JVM languages … - jbandi
http://blog.jonasbandi.net/2009/12/maven-gets-partially-absorbed-by-modern.html
The absorption of Maven by JRuby and Groovy is an impressive demonstration how the Java platform grows and how good ideas and concepts are adapted and evolved.
======
alrex021
You can add Clojure's "Leiningen" to that list.

<http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen>

Description: A build tool for Clojure designed to not set your hair on fire.

